# Charging Light



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone know of an app or maybe a setting I'm missing that will show an LED while phone charges? Like the amber for 0-89 and green for 90-100 on previous AOSP ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've looked and not seen such a setting. A bit strange that it doesn't do that by default. I think every other phone I've had (going back to the G1) has done that, stock.

Is this an ICS change or just a Galaxy Nexus change?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rageconsulting.android.lightflow]light flow[/URL]


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

poontab said:


> light flow


I tried that and it doesn't seem to take. I set up a light and tested and nothing. Also set it for charging and nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Make sure you test with the screen off. It won't do anything with screen on. 
Had to fix teat to test. Lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

^This, ensure accessibility is enabled & possibly try clearing the app data. I have only been able to get charging/charged via USB so far.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I am using light flow for the same thing. My only downside so far is that I can't figure out how to get text or email alerts while charging. Need to mess around with it some more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Brian said:


> I am using light flow for the same thing. My only downside so far is that I can't figure out how to get text or email alerts while charging. Need to mess around with it some more
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm pretty only the paid version offers this feature. I couldn't find it in the free version but mine cycles everything in the paid version. Not every time I turn the screen off, mind u, but 70-80% of the time it works fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MonteCarlo97Z (Jul 11, 2011)

the only thing i miss is the notification light going through all the random colors


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

From my understanding Modacos rom for the GSM version supports alert pro so amagine it won't be long before cdma version gets support


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

Another vote here for Light Flow. The app is amazing and he just updated today to add more compatibility with the galaxy nexus. I have mine setup to be red from 0-89%, then green from 90-100%.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

You were able to get notification lights on the wall charger? Just updated today. Paid version here.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i got notification lights from a wall charger from the free version


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i got notification lights from a wall charger from the free version


Sweetness. I'll have to try it again when I get home.


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

LightFlow is absolutely amazing. I downloaded the free version and went through the arduous task of setting up all the notifications the free app has to offer (way more than other free apps). It was so good that I downloaded the paid version just a few hours later.

The paid version works with many more apps and will detect which compatible apps you have installed. The app works very well and has lots of options but may take some patience to set up since it's so customisable.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Light Flow was a mess on my phone... Tried twice, first time I made the mistake of enabling it to control a second LED it found, and it blanked out my screen when I woke it up, and I had to try multiple times to get the pin entry to appear.

The second time I didn't select the second LED, set up minimal alerts, but a few minutes after I was done I had the first and only spontaneous reboot I've ever had with this phone.

I used to use Light Flow on my D2... Not so good on the Nexus so far...


----------

